# Brought to You by "The Female Growers Group"



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2009)

Going thru some of my pictures, I noticed that when a picture (of a bud) is taken with a flash (taking the picture not flashing the bud  ) the trich's show so nice and glittery.

So I propose a thread of Bud Pictures all taken with a flash on the camera.  I will post two.

Members of the "Female Growers Group" find your cameras, charge your batteries and lets start taking some nice pictures of glittering trichs on those gorgeous buds!

This post is for all members, get those cameras out and lets see what is glittering in your grow rooms this winter.:watchplant: Or go thru your pics and find a few. 

1. Mango, 08 grow
2. Amethyst+NorthernLights, 08 grow, sister seed to the January BPOM


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey TC!

Here's a nice frosty pic I took outside....didn't need a flash.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34660&d=1190640923

I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## umbra (Jan 2, 2009)

what's the setup mom...that pic is great. using a macro on that baby? what type exposure...i need details


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 2, 2009)

i just went from 6 oclock to 12 oclock if you know what i mean!  jk heard it in a movie and thought it was funny. good lookin pics ladies


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought this was the long awaited and highly anticipated Female Growers Group Cheesecake Christmas Calendar :hubba:.

Nice buds, though .


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> what's the setup mom...that pic is great. using a macro on that baby? what type exposure...i need details


 
I can't recall which camera I used here.  Either my fancy DSLR or my little point & shoot.  Probably the little one as its the most handy usually.  Not much help am I...sorry.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 2, 2009)

here's the best pics of bud I've been able to make this past while... 'member these?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 2, 2009)

*hey TC happy newyear ,,,

 i lost all my pics of my other grows :fid:

but i should be able to get a frosty one in the next day or 2 ,,,:hubba:

but dam you grow some fine buds girl :48:*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a Satori about 5 weeks out.  She is starting to develop some trichs.  I haven't been too impressed with my micro pics, but I will try to get something when the lights go out in 2-1/2 hrs.  I have never tried using a flash.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry ladies, I'm not a member myself, but I have a few fat girls with me that wanna join!
Pic 1 and 2 are my Southern lights as of this morning- Pic 3 is some Blueberry from earlier this year.
I do love fat girls that hang around in my basement!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 3, 2009)

Those are real nice buds, too!


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 3, 2009)

*hi everyone   here is a pic of my blueberry cheese at 5 weeks flower..shes been smoked now tho.:smoke1:  ive got some more blues growing and some auto lowryder#2 which are at week 4. they arnt quiet ready to take a pic yet. but i will as soon as they get a bit more juicy.:hubba: *


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2009)

I just read the cheesecake calendar thread. Somehow I missed it.:rofl: 
Since the interest looks high,
(I think most are high here),
a calendar sounds like a good Idea. (ArtV....cheese cake? is this a strain of MJ?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: )

This could be a monthly contest then the winners put up for a calendar (thread) at the end of the year....???
And would it be something only the members of the group could put entries in??? (I sure dont want to offend anyone again , really)

But for this thread and NOW
*Great Pics Everyone!*
*love to :watchplant:  *
even if they are someone else's.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 3, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I just read the cheesecake calendar thread. Somehow I missed it.:rofl:
> Since the interest looks high,
> (I think most are high here),
> a calendar sounds like a good Idea. (ArtV....cheese cake? is this a strain of MJ?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: )
> ...



:hubba: I think it's safe to say we're after Female Growers Group pics for the calendar :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 3, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I just read the ...
> 
> This could be a monthly contest then the winners put up for a calendar (thread) at the end of the year....???
> ...



I wonder if there's any way to sound a loud buzzer or siren at my house through the computer when a pic is posted in that thread 

I think I have a website improvement suggestion.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope this works out. GMCORP, I would like to think you helped inspire this with your old avatar/BPOTM submission. I do miss that avatar...


----------



## Thorn (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey girls  

Sorry I didn't see the trouble with the first female growers post. Why is there a problem with it? I mean there aren't as many ladies on here as guys, thats a fact, and the guys usually automatically think your a bloke unless you say so in some way, so it is nice to have a group like this so that us girlies can recognise each other and i dunno, chat about girly things hehe.

Anyway, yea don't buds just look GORGEOUS under the flash??!! I think I'll be taking some pics of my med girl and orange candy floss tomorrow with the camera that has a flash.

Hope everyone is doing ok today and that the new year is going well so far


----------



## tcbud (Jan 4, 2009)

I find that if I hold my bud at arms length with a lot of space behind it, then zoom (a little) in on the bud, I get a nice picture with the real dark background.

And Thorn, You missed the Drama last month, I made a post about the Female Growers Group and some here got all bent out of shape.   In the past now.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

*hi all  here is a pic of one of my blueberry cheese.*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 5, 2009)

Satori with 5 weeks to go, but starting to crystal up already.  This is probably the bushiest plant I have every grown.  She is 3' tall and 3' across


----------



## Pranic (Jan 11, 2009)

all the pics are lovely!


----------

